# Carving knife



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have not done any carving for over 12 years but a friend of mine still does it with knives. (I never did. I always used gouges.) He and I made this carving knife from a small piece of Bois'darc and a section of band saw blade. The" rivets" are just nails cut off and hammered home. About 5" long.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Not too shabby! Might tell your friend, after he has shaped the wood to his hand, soak it down with oil as hedge wood seems to dry even more and crack or split after a few years.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like a good workable knife!

Claude


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

If its for chip carving the blade needs to be angled a little.
For whittling its fine.


----------

